# Denta Green bones from PetsMart



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used these off and on for the last 3 years along with weekly brushing. 

But, the last time I bought them I noticed something on the ingredient list that concerned me a bit. So, I thought I was ask to see if anyone else uses these and what you think about the ingredient that threw up a Red Flag to me. They are the Denta Greens, you can only get them at PetsMart. The ingredient is Propylene (sp?) I can't remember the next word, nor can I find it on the website. Maybe someone out there knows what it might be ... Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't feed them, but from googling the ingredients I think you're referring to propylene glycol. Here is the wiki, you can decide about it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylene_glycol


----------



## maximusII (Feb 11, 2007)

Polypropylene is plastic.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There is no polypropylene in them. Propylene glycol is C3H8O2 while polypropylene is (C3H6)x. Propylene glycol is an alcohol while polypropylene is a thermoplastic. 

The ingredients of Denta Greens are: Rice, rice flour, tapicoa starch, casein (milk protein), water (sufficient for processing), propylene glycol, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phoshate, potassium chloride, sodium tripolyphosphate, sodium propionate (a preservative), chlorophyll, poultry digest, potassium sorbate (a preservative), peppermint oil, vitamin E, A, and D3


----------

